# la selfie / el selfie



## Nanon

Hola a todos:

Selfi ya no es la palabra del año según la Fundéu  pero el fenómeno no pasa de moda . 
Me gustaría saber si el uso se decantó por el masculino o femenino: ¿qué hay de nuevo?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## swift

Hola, Nanonzinha:

Por estas tierras, es de género ambiguo.  Tengo oído tanto _un selfie_ como _una selfie_.


----------



## Nanon

Gracias mil. O sea que no se acaba de definir la muy ambigua. Veamos lo que dicen los demás .


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Yo me he encontrado más con el uso _la selfie_.

Saludo.


----------



## jilar

Habrá que preguntarle a estos, a ver qué dicen. Lo que está claro es que lo controlan (ya ves cómo lo uso yo, masculino, supongo por haberlo oído más veces de ese modo, o asimilarlo en la primera vez que lo oí)
http://www.dotpod.com.ar/wp-content/uploads/28-tipos-maneras-de-tomarse-una-selfie-020.jpg

Busca "un selfie", "una selfie", "un selfi", "una selfi" ... y todas sus posibles variantes, hay quien lo termina con una Y, y compara los resultados. Te puede dar una idea, gana el primero, pero está bastante igualado con el segundo. Desde luego, por escrito, creo que se mantiene más "selfie" que "selfi", aunque hablando realmente decimos lo último, la E no suena, igual que no suena en inglés.

Siempre puedes decir, foto, autofoto, autorretrato.


----------



## Duometri

Por aquí, masculino: un selfie.

Recurriendo a la omnisciencia de Don Gúguel, sin embargo, veo que al buscar obtienes:


"Un selfie": 458.000 resultados.
"Una selfie": 421.000.
Parece que no hay tanta diferencia.

Sin embargo, con el artículo determinado, sí domina el masculino:


"El selfie": 1.350.000.
"La selfie": 468.000.

Saludos.
P.D. Ya sé que no hay que poner el punto separando los miles y que hay una jartá de hilos sobre eso, pero me resisto a abandonar las viejas costumbres.


----------



## jilar

Duometri said:


> "Una selfie": 468.000


Para eso me salen 421 000 resultados. El otro número sí que es igual, 458 000.
Busco en Google con Firefox.


----------



## Señor K

Duometri said:


> Ya sé que no hay que poner el punto separando los miles y que hay una jartá de hilos sobre eso, pero me resisto a abandonar las viejas costumbres.



No te preocupes, Duometri: ¡"las viejas costumbres unidas jamás serán vencidas"! 

Por acá en Chilito, *la/una* selfie.


----------



## Duometri

jilar said:


> Para eso me salen 421 000 resultados. El otro número sí que es igual, 458 000.
> Busco en Goole con Firefox.



Son los que tú dices. Me había equivocado al copiarlos. Lo he corregido luego.


----------



## RIU

Mi cuñao que no tiene ni papa de inglés y está bastante falto de neuronas, los llama_ CHIFLI, _en masculino. Todo un espectáculo, pero en fin... 

Ya sé que es muy minoritario pero en la familia ya se nos ha pegado a todos.


----------



## Jonno

Por mi zona todos lo usan en masculino, nunca he oído la versión en femenino.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Primera noticia de que hay un uso femenino. Nunca lo había oído en ninguna zona de España que haya visitado.

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Duometri said:


> [...] pero me resisto a abandonar las viejas costumbres.





Señor K said:


> No te preocupes, Duometri: ¡"las viejas costumbres unidas jamás serán vencidas"!


¡Muy bien, muchachos! Esos son hombres...
Por si les sirve de algo, sepan que cuentan con mi apoyo.

Y en cuanto a _selfie_, por aquí es de género femenino.

Saludos._


----------



## Kaxgufen

Calambur said:


> Y en cuanto a _selfie_, por aquí es de género femenino.._


Lo que por otra parte es lógico porque se trata de* una fotografía. *


----------



## jilar

Kaxgufen said:


> Lo que por otra parte es lógico porque se trata de* una fotografía. *


Sí, aunque también es un retrato. 
Por cierto, _retrato_ es más específico: 2. m. Fotografía de una persona.
El concepto _fotografía_ es más amplio, menos específico por lo tanto.

Sinónimos o definiciones, habrá miles, lo que se trata es de acordar un género para la palabra en sí.
Quizá acabe como el/la mar/azúcar.


----------



## cacarulo

jilar said:


> Sí, aunque también es un retrato.
> Por cierto, _retrato_ es más específico: 2. m. Fotografía de una persona.
> El concepto _fotografía_ es más amplio, menos específico por lo tanto.


Si buscamos ganar en especificidad, diremos que no es exactamente un retrato, sino un autorretrato.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

jilar said:


> Sí, aunque también es un retrato.


Aún diría más, es *un *autorretrato.
Un saludo


----------



## Kaxgufen

Pero retrato abarca más que fotografía. 
Nadie va a decir que Velásquez autorretratándose en Las Meninas se hizo una selfie.


----------



## RIU

¿Tenemos la opinión de Don Arturo, por casualidad?



Kaxgufen said:


> Nadie va a decir que Velásquez autorretratándose en Las Meninas se hizo una selfie.



No te creas, el nivel de la peña da para eso y mucho más.


----------



## Nanon

jilar said:


> Siempre puedes decir, foto, autofoto, autorretrato.


De poder, puedo, o podría si el texto fuera mío, pero en determinados contextos no existe otra opción. En el caso concreto, tengo que usar la palabra "selfie" a juro .



Kaxgufen said:


> Nadie va a decir que Velásquez autorretratándose en Las Meninas se hizo una selfie.


Para verificarlo, se sugiere la organización de prácticas de campo en escuelas primarias... 

Gracias por sus aportes y espero que el hilo siga abierto. Había llegado a las mismas conclusiones sobre autofoto (f.) / autorretrato (m.).


----------



## Aviador

jilar said:


> Sí, aunque también es un retrato. ...


Ya, pero, ¿se dice usualmente "voy a hacerme un retrato" o simplemente "voy a hacerme una foto"? Me parece que en el lenguaje común _retrato_ no se usa mucho y, por lo tanto, al decir _selfie_ se piensa más bien en _una foto_.
El hecho de que para algunos _selfie_ sea masculino en castellano se debe a otra cosa, me parece.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Aviador said:


> Ya, pero, ¿se dice usualmente "voy a hacerme un retrato"


Si alguien me dice así, lo imagino sentado  (¿de pie, tal vez?) frente al pintor o al dibujante...no al fotógrafo.


----------



## jilar

Aviador said:


> ...
> El hecho de que para algunos _selfie_ sea masculino en castellano se debe a otra cosa, me parece.


Alguien se lo tuvo que poner por primera vez, el resto somos unos copiones (si tú la primera vez que lo ves se usa como femenino y vuelves a comprobar que así lo hacen los demás, acabas usando el femenino, lo mismo para quienes lo ven por primera vez y repetidamente como masculino). Habría que preguntarle al primero que se lo puso, y según las regiones estamos viendo que triunfan ambos, así que al menos dos personas lo pusieron por primera vez, una eligió el masculino y otra el femenino.

Yo hasta ver este tema no sabía que se usaba "la/una selfi", igual que otros han comentado.
Por aquí, imagino que hablo de España, cuando alguien se hace una foto (y sí, decimos foto si de eso se trata, pero antes de existir la fotografía se hacía lo mismo dibujando, y se llamaban retratos, en general) a sí mismo, independientemente del aparato que use, ya sea una cámara de más de 100 años o un móvil con cámara de última generación, siempre se ha dicho que hace un "autorretrato".
Y un "selfie/selfi..." o como se quiera escribir, no es más que eso. Si lo analizamos en profundidad responde a simplificar el concepto _autorretrato_ en inglés (self-portrait), quedándose con el inicio y añadiendo el sufijo que se puede entender como diminutivo, al crear "selfie" en inglés estarían diciendo "autito" o algo por el estilo. Por inventar hasta podrían tirar del uso común de iniciales, y así acabar llamándolo *SP*_ie, _o cualquier otra originalidad.

Posiblemente en otros lugares lo que entendemos por autorretrato aquí, allí lo entiendan más como "autofoto(grafía)", que no lo sé, pero es, como digo, otra posibilidad.

En fin, decir que es lógico que sea femenino porque se trata de una fotografía, es lo mismo que decir que es ilógico, porque también se trata de un autorretrato.

Como decía, al final quizá acabe reconociéndose el uso de ambos géneros, igual que decimos, según las regiones, la mar o el mar.
Yo cuando veo "la mar" me choca bastante, pues para mí siempre ha sido masculino. Quizá todo se deba a que no es más que agua, más o menos salada, pero agua al fin y al cabo, y aunque decimos "el agua" bien sabemos que agua es de género femenino.

Podríamos estarle dando vueltas toda la vida y nunca sabríamos el porqué de las cosas. Como mucho podemos opinar o plantear hipótesis.


----------



## Natalinya

jilar said:


> Yo hasta ver este tema no sabía que se usaba "la/una selfi", igual que otros han comentado.


Pues ya es raro, por lo que veo somos de la misma zona y por aquí yo sólo he oído la palabra selfie en femenino.


----------



## jilar

Pues no sé, Galicia puede parecer muy pequeña, pero en realidad es muy grande 
Seguramente no nos relacionamos con las mismas personas, pero me extrañaría que no viéramos los mismos canales informativos.
Prueba por ejemplo a buscar:
selfie "lavozdegalicia"

Como sabrás es el periódico más conocido de Galicia.
Y si te vas a nivel nacional, yo es lo que escucho y leo en la tele, ya sea TVE1, Antena3, Tele5, laSexta, ...

Sin ir más lejos hoy mismo hablaban de "un súper selfie de equipo", cuando podía tratarse de una fotografía normal, no autorretrato exclusivamente, simplemente una foto mostrando a los futbolistas españoles en el avión, camino de Francia.

Esto otro también fue noticia El rehén que se hizo un selfie con el secuestrador de su avión


----------



## Natalinya

Yo no le hago mucho caso a los medios de comunicación, si quiero enterarme de algo me informo en internet así que no dudo que tengas razón. Digo que sólo me suena en femenino porque la gente a la que se la he oído usar por aquí (mayoritariamente adolescentes o gente que dejó de serlo hace poco) la usa como una palabra femenina. Dicen "voy a subir una selfie al insta" o "juntaos para sacar una selfie de grupo" pero no recuerdo haberles oído decir "un selfie" y si lo dicen desde luego no es tan frecuente como la forma en femenino.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Y ya que todos siguen escribiendo "selfie" ¿La pronuncian tal como se escribe, lo dicen como en inglés (parecido, bah) o tienen pensado escribir* selfi* a la brevedad?


----------



## Janis Joplin

Por acá en femenino: una selfie (selfi) y lo peor... aunque incluya a varias personas.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Janis Joplin said:


> Por acá en femenino: una selfie (selfi) y lo peor... aunque incluya a varias personas.


Bueno, es una selfie del que manejó la cámara.


----------



## Plain Language

Veo que es una cuestión de continentes. En España se usa el masculino, aunque en realidad tendría más lógica que fuese en femenino, como en muchos sitios de América, ya que es una "foto selfie". Ya sabes, _Nanon, _depende de quien sea tu interlocutor usa uno u otro.


----------



## Jonno

Lo de la lógica es muy relativo, como ya hemos dicho, porque para unos es *una* foto y para otros es *un* autorretrato. No creo que se pueda decir que la preferencia de unos tiene "más lógica" que la de otros, sino que tiene la misma lógica el femenino que el masculino.

Además, creo que el género de una palabra que tradicionalmente no está "pegada" no se puede heredar. Es decir, si estuviéramos acostumbrados a decir "vamos a hacer una *foto selfie*" y a lo largo de los años se hubiera quedado sólo en "selfie" tendría lógica decir que es femenino. Pero en español esta palabra tiene apenas unos años, y creo que desde siempre se ha dicho "selfie" sin estar asociada a ninguna otra palabra. La moda nos vino de lejos y no hay ninguna "tradicion" en español, como sí pasa con otras palabras, de usar una locución con un género claro que se transmita a la palabra aislada.


----------



## Plain Language

Jonno said:


> No creo que se pueda decir que la preferencia de unos tiene "más lógica" que la de otros, sino que tiene la misma lógica el femenino que el masculino.


Para mí es más lógico, a pesar de que no lo decimos en España. Casi nadie usa la palabra retrato. Todos usamos la palabra foto. ¿Qué es más lógico en el uso?: "Me voy a hacer una foto de mí mismo " o "me voy a hacer un retrato de mí mismo". ¿Qué opinas , Jonno?
Lo que es seguro es que si la mayoría de los hablantes en España utilizan el masculino, la palabra nueva será en masculino. Los usos de los hablantes son los que forman poco a poco el diccionario  o vocabulario de un idioma. Cuando la RAE admita la palabra seguramente será en masculino como uso en España y femenino en América.

El uso del masculino para este tipo de acciones es algo que sucede en nuestro idioma y no tiene nada que ver con la palabra retrato. Es por el mismo motivo que decimos:"ellos acaban de hacerse un "sin-pa", por poner un ejemplo, y no decimos una "sin-pa".


----------



## Janis Joplin

Kaxgufen said:


> Bueno, es una selfie del que manejó la cámara.



Es que para mí selfie significa autorretrato, es decir, el retrato de *una* persona realizado por ella misma, no de *varias* personas.


----------



## S.V.

Sí, en inglés también tienen _group selfies, _'selfis de grupo'. Como esta que llamaron 'selfi de los Óscar'. En inglés _self_ vale por nuestro _mismo_, 'foto a mí mismo', pero no cambia para los plurales en inglés. En México siempre la he oído femenina. Dudo que las adolescentes piensen en 'autorretrato'. Sino que toman una foto con el _cel_, y si aparecen ellas es una _selfi_.


----------



## Kaxgufen

S.V. said:


> Dudo que las adolescentes piensen en 'autorretrato'


Pasaron ya las épocas en que se cantaba: 
"¡Ay Nemesio, ay Nemesio/hazme un retrato al magnesio!"

Y que la Academia la ponga en el género que le parezca. Me da soberanamente igual.


----------



## Jonno

Plain Languaje, opino lo mismo que opinaba... y además me das la razón  Esto es algo que sucede sin más, no tiene por qué estar asociado a otra palabra.

Y respecto a la lógica, si es que realmente hay que buscarla, creo que la elección no es entre "foto" o "retrato". _Selfie_ es sinónimo de autorretrato, que es palabra de uso común en fotografía desde sus inicios.


----------



## Toddy96

Cuando busco en Google Imágenes "autorretrato", me aparecen varios cuadros pintados. (Aunque arriba también me recomiendan buscar "autorretrato fotográfico").
Si busco "autofoto" me aparece algo más parecido a lo que me aparece cuando busco "selfie".
Cuando busco "autorretrato fotográfico", me aparecen "selfies" pero con un estilo algo más "profesional".


----------



## Jonno

Autofoto es una palabra de reciente creación, que es la traducción "oficial" de _selfie_. No encontrarás estas palabras en textos anteriores a una década aproximadamente. Es normal que las búsquedas de Google te muestren tantos resultados, pues es una palabra de moda y Google funciona así. Habría que usar herramientas más especializadas (Google Trends, por ejemplo, o restringir por zonas o fechas) y buscar en hemerotecas para tener resultados más relevantes que una simple búsqueda.

Por otro lado autorretrato se usa desde hace más de un siglo aplicado a fotografías, y muchos siglos aplicado a pinturas. Es razonable y lógico pensar que en el momento que alguien leyó "selfie" pensara en una palabra ya en uso que describiera ese acto de sacarse una foto a sí mismo. Al menos tan razonable y lógico como pensar en la palabra "foto", pero con un significado más aproximado.

Pero, como digo, también es razonable pensar que el género no se deba a ninguna asociación con otras palabras. Tal vez la simple terminación en "e" de la palabra hizo que alguno pensara en ella como masculina o la pronunciación en "i" que otro pensara en ella como femenina. O tal vez es fruto del azar. Qué más da, no es importante


----------



## jilar

A mí, la verdad, tampoco me preocupa su género, que cada cual la diga como prefiera. Yo, personalmente, puedo arreglar para todo con el genérico, foto.

Lo que me sorprendió fue leer comentarios justificando que "_es más lógico que sea femenino porque se trata de *una* foto_" ... y ahí empezamos el debate sobre tal "lógica".


----------



## Nanon

Plain Language said:


> Veo que es una cuestión de continentes. En España se usa el masculino, aunque en realidad tendría más lógica que fuese en femenino, como en muchos sitios de América, ya que es una "foto selfie". Ya sabes, _Nanon, _depende de quien sea tu interlocutor usa uno u otro.


Ya van 39 selfies y me toca sacarme la (el) #40 .
El rollo es que son varios interlocutores. Se trata de una presentación sobre tendencias y fenómenos de moda recientes, etc. por lo que es muy difícil (y sería inexacto) usar palabras como _retratos _o _fotos _en vez de _selfies_, considerando el contexto. El documento se usará predominantemente en América, y en un menor grado también en España. Creo que en acatamiento a la "ley del número" dejaré _selfie _en femenino y para España se editará, no vaya a ser que me acusen de barbarismo .


----------



## Jonno

¿Es obligatorio usar la palabra _selfie_? En prensa se usa mucho "autofoto", aunque la gente en general no la use. Con ella te evitas dilemas


----------



## Nanon

Gracias, Jonno. La verdad, me sería más fácil usar cualquier otra palabra. Pero la razón por la que tengo que usar "selfie" la indicas tú:


> En prensa se usa mucho "autofoto", *aunque la gente en general no la use*.


Además viene dentro de un contexto de personas que para tomarse mejores _selfies _buscan productos con efecto _blur _y demás aberraciones globalizadas que ni les cuento .


----------

